# Eating poo :(



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

We recently switched to acana regionals duck and bartlet pear. Pongo and Ziggy love it so much that they now eat their poo. I've heard about a pill and a powder that can be used to make the poo less appetizing. Dose anyone know about these products?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you find something that works let me know.. I've tried everything to get Vienna to kick the habit: the pills, cayenne pepper sprinkled on the poop, feeding her pineapple, picking it up immediately (she'll sneak it..)

It's SO frustrating! It wasn't an issue until one evening when I let her in, she vomited not only her entire dinner, but a fresh, completely intact, giant pile of poo.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker went through this as a puppy. We tried the tablets and pumpkin first. Honestly, what worked best was pineapple and the "leave it" command followed by picking up the poo immediately. He got over it around 6 months of age. I'd definitely try the pineapple. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

Ill try the pineapple tomorrow. We do our best to pick it up right away, but when Pongo and Ziggy see us running across the yard saying leave it it only encourages them. The opposite approach is the same. If we ignore what they are doing then they just eat a larger quantity. I'm starting to think I should start eating Acana food ;-)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, if it began when you switched food, I'd say that is a sign that it is not being digested well by them, so to them it smells like there is still some good food to be eaten.
Lucky you, it's an easy fix - change the food - it's probably not so good for them anyhow if it's not being fully digested!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We had an allergy blood test done on Beau a while ago, and guess what one protein source he's extremely allergic to? That's right, duck. I'd recommend switching at least to some other protein -- beef, lamb, chicken, etc. -- if not to a whole new food.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think Tiny Poodles and LEUllman hit on important ideas here. If the protein isn't well digested then the food is not as nutritious the first time through (so to speak) as it should be. Try a chicken or lamb based food. 

Also I would suggest taking Pongo and Ziggy out on leashes when you expect them to poo so that you can really use the opportunity to teach a leave it that they respect. Leave it can be a life saving command so turn your problem to your advantage. Have the dog on leash and once they look to eat poo, tell them leave it. As soon as they look away praise. If they look back say leave it again and praise when they look away. You want to build towards having them off leash and being able to tell them to leave it from a distance. German Shepherd dogs are notorious coprophagers. We have a very solid leave it for Peeves who always wants to check out Lily's poo. The method I recommended to you worked with him.

Also keep your yard spotlessly free of old poo.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Neither of my dogs eats dog poop, but Jazz LOVES deer poop. I was hoping the switch to a raw diet would put a stop to it, but, while it does seem to be less frequent, it still happens on occasion. She's reasonably good about "leave it," but not perfect.

My mother was a nurse, and these poop stories remind me of one of her favorite ER stories. A mother brought her toddler into the ER in a panic, because the child had eaten a toadstool. The physician, for whom English was a second language, said in puzzlement, "But how could you tell? They would be so small."


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very funny JudyD, we do need to keep our sense of humor about us when dealing with these things don't we?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Spoobark said:


> Ill try the pineapple tomorrow. We do our best to pick it up right away, but when Pongo and Ziggy see us running across the yard saying leave it it only encourages them. The opposite approach is the same. If we ignore what they are doing then they just eat a larger quantity. I'm starting to think I should start eating Acana food ;-)


For the record, Sunny is on Acana Regionals and has never decided to.....eat his poop. However, he would love on bunny "kibble" and goose "pate" if he could. That's disgusting enough.....


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I had to change foods many many months ago due to poo eating. We went grain free and haven't had a problem since. They eat lamb, chicken, and rabbit formula. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks PoodlePaws, what brand are you feeding? I don't think we have a grain issue. Our vet suggested we try purina en, which we begrudgingly did (1 bag). And they actually did well on it. But I hated feeding Pongo and Ziggy such a low quality food. Which is why we are now feeding Acana. I'm leaning more towards the protien source and richness as the biggest issues. 
I should also mention that Pongo in Ziggy have very soft stools typically.
...it's funny, I told our vet that if I couldn't figure this out then I would start feeding them raw. He gave me a funny look then discouraged me from doing that. Then proceeded to say that he has some clients that feed their dogs raw and they all do great on it. I love our vet, but we really don't talk about food anymore.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

They eat Natural Balance Alpha - lamb,chicken, and rabbit recipe. They eat grain fee snacks as well. Anytime they eat anything with grain, they will eat poo. I hate when they steal my daughters PB sandwich!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Their poo is really firm on this food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

